# Strange sells random stuff- pre ebay [H] Misc [w] £ [uk]



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Further to my High Elves Army (see other thread) here is a bunch of stuff for sale before going on ebay Sunday.

Ron and Bones Starter Set (BNIB box torn a bit but contents pristine) £16









FW 2 Single Lascannons with aircraft fixings will fit Valkyrie(BNIB) £6









Tales of War - gabrielle lunardiente £5









Bloodthirster £15









Random Orks £20 (inc 3 lootas 6 deffkoptas and various boys nobz and a warboss)

























Bag of Knoblar bitz £4









4 CSM £4









Plaguebearer £2









GK captured Psyker









FW Badab War Posters both for £10









all prices include postage to uk other locals should contact me for postage quotes.


----------

